# Car broken in to!



## desjardo (Aug 30, 2008)

Well I had my first negative expereience since moving to the GTA. Went to get into my car this morning and the passenger window was smashed out.
They took my new gps, and heres the kicker;
I was to meet my sister yesterday and give her a Nintendo Wii, and a Wii Fit which we had purchased for my sister and she was gonna pick up 2day!
Ahh I thought I had secure parking since it was underground...
Well I guess that will make today interesteing.
Gotta find a way to fix car and get a bunch of new fish 2day....
Ahhhhhh!


----------



## twoheadedfish (May 10, 2008)

that's rotten - did they only get the GPS or the wii/fit too? once, i accidentally broke a bunch of my bosses power tools, i didn't tell him cuz he'd MURDER me and that night his car was broken into and they stole all the broken (plus others) tools! hopefully you'll find some such silver lining


----------



## JamesG (Feb 27, 2007)

Where underground was your car parked? I only ask because there probably are cameras and the people who stole it have likely been seen in your area before. 

My example being the parking garage under my building where someone tried to steal my car (Jeep). I came down one day to find the handle quite loose on the back passenger side and wondered what was up. Then i noticed the tool marks of someone trying to pop the door. You need to pull back the handle to access the lock I am told. Anyway, the security cameras had seen the guy in the parking garage a few times before and other residents had seen him in the garage. If he had actually taken something the police could have helped as I am sure he is known to them. Just a thought.


----------



## desjardo (Aug 30, 2008)

Unfortunately the building is owned by NHD develpopment. They were recently in the toronto sun for advertising security and not providing it. It was a big write up on how they own a ton of property and have major complaints regarding health and security.
But the owner is brothers with one of the big politicians or a mayor or some shit....
Anyway no cameras and I pay for secure underground parking!
They should pay my fu%^&*( deductible!
Anyway no more u/g parking. Just provides warm place to hide while stealing my shit!
People in the building are now telling me that this is a MAJOR problem. Like one guys car was hit 4x this year!


They got the WII and the Fit. The fit was paid for by me but the WII by my sister for her kids and we were supposed to deliver 2day!


----------



## Katalyst (Jul 29, 2007)

This recently happened in my neighborhood in the driveway I share with my neighbor. I can't believe they had the nerve to do such a thing on a military base and get away with it. I'm sorry to hear about your car and your GPS, that really stinks.


----------



## gunnerx (Mar 20, 2008)

Wow, that really sucks.  I've had that happen to me 2x at the GO Parking lot. The first time they took my entire sound system complete with a DVD receiver with 7" screen. It's a horrible feeling.


----------



## Riceburner (Mar 14, 2008)

Sucks to hear about your loss. When my wife's car was broken into it was in an underground...turned out it was a kid that lived in the complex...wasn't his only time either.

Underground parking is the least secure unless there is an attendant at the entrance...even then I wouldn't chance it. Once in there's usually no one to see you and the thief can see/hear when someone is coming. In an open lot anyone can see. Tons of bikes get stolen from UG parking cause ppl assume it's safer.


----------



## desjardo (Aug 30, 2008)

Yeah we have already pulled our u/g parking. Like you said its just a warm safe place for thieves.
And if I had to guess I would also say they live in the building.
Cops asked for security footage but turns out the camera they use to advertise the building as secure is a fake!


----------



## Kevdawg (Jan 17, 2008)

Damn that sucks... well, now that they've gotten away with it, they'll try again somewhere else and hopefully get caught next time.


----------



## fever (Aug 17, 2007)

We don't even lock the doors anymore, saves damage to the car from break-in, we leave nothing in the car.


----------



## Ciddian (Mar 15, 2006)

what if they take the whole car like they did with me? LOL

So sorry that happened.. You really cant leave anything in your car anymore. They'll smash your windows to check out empty boxes sometimes...


----------



## desjardo (Aug 30, 2008)

Crazy. I miss the the small town life. People knew who you were and what yards to stay out of. I got ripped off once and it never happened again...
Al you need is one example and your good...
But here its just so random and so many thugs and people who just dont care. Starting to miss the country. There is more money to be made here, and more to do, but cost of living is way higher when you compare the wage difference.
I can buy a new 2000 sq ft home in Midland for $200 max, on a nice yard!
Here I am looking at $350,000. How do you buy a first home at $350,000?
But I think the difference I have seen between here and the city is when I was done high school it was time to leave mommy and daddys and grow up. I notice evryone I have met under 30 since coming to the city still lives at home and usually for next to nothing. Me I like to be independant.
Anyway thought I would use this thread to vent b4 I go to school!
Have a good day people!
The city has finally got to me...


----------



## hojimoe (Mar 7, 2008)

desjardo said:


> Crazy. I miss the the small town life. People knew who you were and what yards to stay out of. I got ripped off once and it never happened again...
> Al you need is one example and your good...
> But here its just so random and so many thugs and people who just dont care. Starting to miss the country. There is more money to be made here, and more to do, but cost of living is way higher when you compare the wage difference.
> I can buy a new 2000 sq ft home in Midland for $200 max, on a nice yard!
> ...


that really sucks about your car and the freaking fake camera, can't you hold the building responsible for that? false security, or something?

I know what you mean with houses and cost of living, my sister and her hubby just bought their first house at a blistering $459,000

my gf's parents just bought their first at $371,000

Myself? I live at home (22) and am Still in school, when done I want to buy a house right away, but - preferably not in toronto. My gf though still has 4 more years (plus the end of this one) before she'll be done, therefor I kinda need to stick at home before leaving town, since we plan on getting married next year or the year after (engagement this summer)....I also don't really want to spend $800 on a good apartment rent for a couple years, however I definitely don't want to be engaged and living at home :\


----------



## desjardo (Aug 30, 2008)

Hear ya there. I am engaged myself and the apartment I am in with the great security is $850 plus parking. Up until now it has been ok except for security issues. Water is VERY hard as well.
I think I will hang around until I am done school but then I shall return to the forest! Lol

Holes equal ponds in the forest! haha.


----------



## Dennis (Jul 10, 2008)

I had my car broken into last July. They took:

1. Palm Treo Car Charger
2. Deluxe glow in the dark hands Jesus action figure
3. A day old left over sausage McMuffin

WTF?!?!


----------



## blossom112 (Mar 19, 2008)

when i read yesterday i was thinking omg what next lol
Its awful ... sry for your loss .
b4 xmass here someone stole a car from our mannager and committed a robery and they had the cops at their door ready to arrest them ........they didnt even know the car was stolen .
in the spring a tow company came here they towed like 20 cars my neibor knocked on my door they were towing my car i ran out got management and the welcoming commity out front and stoped the guy ,,,,,,,,, he was a theif towing cars and sold them as scrap ........
so beware this crap is getting worst these criminals are getting smarter .


----------



## mr.sandman (Mar 22, 2007)

Dennis said:


> I had my car broken into last July. They took:
> 
> 2. Deluxe glow in the dark hands Jesus action figure
> 
> WTF?!?!


Wow that is just crossing the line. Whoever stole that is definitly going to hell.


----------



## ameekplec. (May 1, 2008)

Dennis said:


> 3. A day old left over sausage McMuffin
> 
> WTF?!?!


I was really hungry. Really. Hungry.


----------

